# "pomp" and go 2



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

I was so excited about my first-ever pompano last week,:thumbup: I couldnt wait until I had another shot at one....I had my son "2 year-old bass-master, ZAC....my BIG lil bro, ADAM...he is 6'9 im 6'5....and my longtime fishing partna Clint.. So we get to Dauphin Island beach about 10:45 with 2 lbs OF semi-fresh shrimp. It was slow for the first hour or so few small croakers. Fishing picked up around 1:30pm we were catching whiting at a decent pace with a few white trout mixed in. Then *WHAM* something start ripping drag off Clint reel, he fought the beast for about 12 minutes we only got a glimpse, WE THINK it was a red or black drum cause we saw the head before it spit the hook but i hooked into a black drum 2 minutes later, landed it shortly after...mystery solved......so we ended with My bro catching his first pomp today. A nice day with fella's. My son posing with "fishee" as he say.


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice! Way to go.
He doesn't look all that happy holding your fish, lol.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats a nice pompano! Congrats and enjoy your pomp. dinner:thumbsup:


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking young fella, you need to get him to stick his arms out further to get the full effect....


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL.....thats his fish face.....Zac is a champ....he was mad I would not let him get to handle a sting-ray I just caught....a think a Puffer. Shoot I'm scared of both myself:whistling:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a Striped Burrfish (you're right, they are related to puffers).

Nice going on the pompano!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That puffer fish thing looks awesome! Nice pics and congrats.


----------

